# Word of the Day:  Prudent



## Ruthanne (Mar 6, 2022)

_*adjective*_


*acting with or showing care and thought for the future.*
*"no prudent money manager would authorize a loan without first knowing its purpose"*


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 6, 2022)

"Faith" is a fine invention
When Gentlemen can see—
But Microscopes are prudent
In an Emergency.

Emily Elizabeth Dickinson


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 6, 2022)

It would be prudent to treat everyone with respect, as you never know who they really are!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 6, 2022)

Being careful how to behave towards people is a two way street and one would hope that those who say they care are prudent and also do it!


----------



## Shero (Mar 6, 2022)

It is always prudent to practice what you are preaching!


----------



## Jace (Mar 6, 2022)

I try to be prudent in making decisions!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 6, 2022)

Prudent is the student that realizes 
that there is much they’ll never know.


----------

